# Live steam at the Urbana IL train show Sat 4-7 & Sun 4-8



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Our steam group will be running G scale live steam on Jim Sanders's portable layout at the train show in Urbana IL at the Lincoln Square Mall on Saturday and Sunday 4/7-8/2018. 10am till 6pm on Saturday and 11am till 4pm on Sunday. Come by and enjoy the trains, brings yours to run if you have a G scale live steamer(45mm gauge track only). Was lots of trains in all scales for sale last year. I will be there on Saturday with friends and family running steam. Mike the Aspie


----------

